# Application For Work Permit



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have filled in all that i can on my Application For Work Permit Made Outside Of Canada (IMM129E_WHP_20110317)

But with the part under "Details Of Intended Work In Canada" question 3: Intended location of employment in Canada i put the Province as AB, City/Town as Edmonton but what if we have not secured somewhere to live yet as this i will be organising about 2-3mths before we leave as Alberta residents require 30 days notice for vacancy in rentals apartments. Hence i would just going to put N/A in that field?

Would there be any issue with that or would i be best to contact the Canadian Consulate in my state and query this with them?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I believe the form is looking for the name and address of your intended employer...


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> I believe the form is looking for the name and address of your intended employer...


But i wont have one until we start looking for work when we land in Edmonton...Work Visa (open work permit) dont require work to be lined up to apply for these visas.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> But i wont have one until we start looking for work when we land in Edmonton...Work Visa (open work permit) dont require work to be lined up to apply for these visas.


You can't jut apply for an open work permit!? Generally only spouses of individuals with a work permit (and a job offer and TWP) or student permit are issued open work permits.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You can't jut apply for an open work permit!? Generally only spouses of individuals with a work permit (and a job offer and TWP) or student permit are issued open work permits.


This is actually a work holiday program (open work permit)

https://www.whpcanada.org.au/working_holiday-vacances_travail.shtml - the permit my wife and i are applying for.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> This is actually a work holiday program (open work permit)
> 
> https://www.whpcanada.org.au/working_holiday-vacances_travail.shtml - the permit my wife and i are applying for.


"For working holiday applicants, any declaration on this section “Details of Intended Work in Canada” has no bearing on your work permit as you will be issued an OPEN work permit and is therefore not restricted to working for one employer nor restricted to the start and end date on your offer of employment. An explanation is available at http://www.whpcanada.org.au/work_permit.shtml. If there are mandatory or required fields to complete in this section, such as the Job Title and Duties, which you are unsure of or don’t have information on, just type "NA" or "not applicable".

If you have an employer in Canada, type the name of employer. Attach a copy of the offer of employment if one is available. If you are employed by a foreign employer who provides services to a Canadian entity, indicate the name and foreign address of this employer.

Expected start and end dates of your work in Canada – can be left blank

7-digit number of your valid Labour Market Opinion (LMO) – can be left blank"

https://www.whpcanada.org.au/cic.shtml


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> "For working holiday applicants, any declaration on this section “Details of Intended Work in Canada” has no bearing on your work permit as you will be issued an OPEN work permit and is therefore not restricted to working for one employer nor restricted to the start and end date on your offer of employment. An explanation is available at http://www.whpcanada.org.au/work_permit.shtml. If there are mandatory or required fields to complete in this section, such as the Job Title and Duties, which you are unsure of or don’t have information on, just type "NA" or "not applicable".
> 
> If you have an employer in Canada, type the name of employer. Attach a copy of the offer of employment if one is available. If you are employed by a foreign employer who provides services to a Canadian entity, indicate the name and foreign address of this employer.
> 
> ...


Many thanks that what i wrote N/A.


----------

